

Microsoft Wants to Turn Emails into Small Web Apps: Partners with Posterous - FredericLL
http://newsgrange.com/microsoft-wants-to-bring-more-interactive-elements-to-email/

======
jgamman
seriously? we're sending each other programs now?

